# Some show tips



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Booth too small to show everything you make? Unless you want to carry a small TV and laptop, here is a possible solution. Use a digital photo frame to scroll through photos of your work.

The other item is for tags. I use cards with business name and phone number and laminate them. then I can write on them with a Sharpie. Finger polish remover wipes the Sharpie off if you need to change it.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Dry erase marker would wipe off with a paper towel, LOL.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dry erase will wipe off with your finger too. But the sharpie is "almost " permenant so if you want to give it to the customer, whatever you write will stay

By the way, That electronic picture frame is a good idea Monte!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Joe, that's why I use Sharpie. Everything wipes it off.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Great Ideas Monte.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

Good ideas. Really like the revolving photo frame deal.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

I used to run my laptop, but I really like your idea using the digital picture frame.

Thanks,


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

You are a *Sharpie* operator Monte !


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

It is good to see you are thinking on your feet (or thinking on your seat…where ever you do your best thinkin…)
I go to get a digital picture frame now that you planted the ides…Thanks…!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for sharing those good tips Monte. The picture frame is a good one.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

plus… and a big plus… if the frame runs on batteries, you don't have to pay the sky-high electrical charge in your booth!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Monte, I can't believe I missed this post from you. The picture frame is an awesome idea. My wife is making a number of custom items and this would be a great way to display some sample ideas. Thanks.

CtL


----------



## Shaker (Mar 22, 2013)

Great idea Monte! A woodworker I know has her lap top set up at shows with a video of her doing turning. It is very popular. It's way beyond me, but I think it's a good idea.


----------

